
Facebook Connect - fatal blow for OpenID? - nickb
http://identity20.com/?p=151
======
tialys
Facebook is the LAST person I want handling all of my logins. I like that with
OpenID I can use my own domain, or any of a host of providers and not have to
worry about Facebook knowing every site I use, and how I use it.

~~~
pageman
concerned with Beacon 2.0? :)

------
t0pj
Sorry, no OpenID nor FB for me.

My on-line identity does not need to be a complete, consolidated mirror image
of my actual read-world identity for the sake of convenience for myself nor
for others.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=199784>

~~~
brlewis
OpenID does not mandate consolidated identity. In fact, Clickpass uses
separate OpenID URLs for each service by default.

~~~
t0pj
_OpenID does not mandate consolidated identity_

By default, consolidated identity is the end result.

The reality of OpenID will surely fall short of it's aspirations.

 _mechanical_fish_ has a pretty good comment on this:

 _"You'll have your choice of big corporations to trust with your identity."_

------
Tichy
There are people who don't want to use Facebook.

~~~
fleaflicker
There are way more people who don't know what openID is.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe they don't have to, you could just as well write "log in with your Yahoo
account" or something like that.

~~~
axod
"Log in with your yahoo account" - See that's the fatal flaw. What you
describe, is called phishing, and is why this sort of thing is destined for
failure.

~~~
Tichy
OpenID doesn't work that way. Anyway I don't really care about OpenID, but
there is no way I am going to use Facebook.

~~~
rudyfink
I kinda hope that is more like when someone said "I don't want to use betamax"
than when someone said "I don't want to use the telephone".

------
tlrobinson
Ugh. Every large internet company _tries_ to become the world's identity
provider at some point. It's like you're not considered part of cool kids
until you do.

Microsoft tried it years ago with Passport. Google has their proprietary one.
Now it's Facebook's turn, apparently. At least Yahoo and AOL use OpenID, even
if they are only providers and not consumers.

This will not be a fatal blow any more than Microsoft Passport or Google
Account Authentication were.

------
invisible
I have a strange feeling this will catch some wind but end up lost. Great
idea, but it's just the status quo for something that's been attempted time
and time again.

No sane person is going to run their site and say, "Get a Facebook account if
you want to sign up for ours." Would you? They'll have an option:
Login/register (or login through Facebook) if they really want to support FC.

------
dustineichler
fatal blow, no. is this definitely the best effort though and what's scary is
how well they've implemented the idea. genius.

------
reggplant
I really dislike facebook (the new walled garden) so I'm still all for OpenID
which is far more open.

~~~
unalone
See, here's the thing - no disrespect to you, but you voiced the opinion most
succinctly. Most people don't care about walled or not walled. They care about
easy. And because Facebook is easy, and because OpenID sounds like sawdust in
your mouth, Facebook has a vast advantage. Especially once most sites add
Facebook Connect over OpenID, because it has more users.

A noble statement, but it's not one that carries out.

------
bdotdub
I wonder if they could've (should've) somehow integrated OpenID into Facebook
Connect.

~~~
tlrobinson
Sure, Yahoo and AOL did it.

